# ice fishing



## rockyford708 (Feb 1, 2011)

i do go ice fishing with the buddies of mine a lot, well the wife wants to start ice fishing when she can go. but she wants to take a travel trailer. what brand or size would be good for ice fishing. like a lance travel trailer or what . please help me before she thinks i dont want to take her. ha ha.  thanks.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

ONE THAT FLOATS,,,, just kidding, never been ice fishing.But I would think it would be cold to do that. I like the warm weather fishing, or go to the fish market and get all I can eat. :laugh: I am sure other will have a comment for you, Good luck with fishing and with the wife


----------



## rockyford708 (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

your absolutely right. but then i couldnt get away from work. so their probaly goes all the fun taking her. but she wants to learn. the kids dont want us around any more. so we have to do something. or she will spend the money shoping. thats what she threatens me with. haha. good comment.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Bigfoot, Nash, Artic Fox come to mind for that type.  A scamp might also do.  Tony you don't say where you are but I'm guessing it's cold :laugh:


----------



## rockyford708 (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

im from rocky ford co . im a signalmaintainer for bnsf rail way. small town we are famous for our cantalope and melones.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

rockford, would you be able to give me a list of as many highway/railroads crossings that are possible?  I am wanting to build a POI for gps guiding systems.  Any where the tracks cross any type of road.

Many thanks if you can.  Many thanks if you can't.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Now Steve you just added to his work load, He us trying to enjoy the life ice fishing, if that an enjoyment. I like restaurants that sells fried or baked fish.. Now if he is retired he can move south and fish almost year around and not in ice. And be away from the kids. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: ice fishing



Hey I use to work for Burlington Northern. I my dad and brother retired from there. I know how hard they work. :laugh: :laugh:

rockhford, I have seen on the web trailers that are built for Ice Fishing. There is a hatch in the floor that you open and fish from inside. Pretty darn nice looking. Only problem I can't find it now but I will keep looking. 

I found one but I know there are more. http://ice-shack.com/models-8x24-extreme.htm

http://www.salemicecabin.com/Default.aspx 

Still cannot find the one that I am thinking of.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Well while we are asking now we can get some cantlelopes and melons :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 2, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Deep fried chicken legs and chili dip for the Super Bowl.     :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Grits for you Steve!!! :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Nash that is what I forgot to serve him at the M&G. I will next time I get the chance. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

That's what is wrong with all them yankees    Never ate them grits :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

well you know they really don't know what they are missing. They really do need some good ole southern  cooking before they say they don't like it. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Shoot even heard they put sugar in their cornbread.  Bet they never heard of cracklins?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

bet they never heard of cat heads biscuits, or Georgia ice cream., red eye gravy. They might even turn their nose up about BBQ goat, or grilling a whole hog on an open pit. dang this making me hungry, going to got get me some Black eye peas, corn bread, thick slice of country ham and some Georgia ice cream. :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing





> Triple E - 2/1/2011 8:05 PM rockford, would you be able to give me a list of as many highway/railroads crossings that are possible? I am wanting to build a POI for gps guiding systems. Any where the tracks cross any type of road. Many thanks if you can. Many thanks if you can't. :approve:



Never mind. I found one and have uploaded to my GPS. Now I will be warned when I come to an unmarked crossing.

REDEYED GRAVEY! Shoot my mom used to make that. Open pit Hog. You bet. We had a pit in the Chip Yard for doing that. :approve:

GRITS, I made a promise to Nash I would TRY his. Did not make a promise to anyone else. :dead: 



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Grits along with  fried squirell brains for breakfast yum yum. Oh and the buttered cat head bisquit and sorgum syrup.  Moving on up better than just the cat head buttered and black peppered bisquit.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Ok, I have to go puke now.   :dead:  :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

See Hollis we would have won the war if we had just fed them yankees :laugh: They would have got sick and left us along :laugh:   
OH, rockyford have we answered your question :laugh:


----------



## Bal-D (Feb 4, 2011)

Re: ice fishing

Have you done a search for "ice house trailer," rockyford?


----------

